# Der Fluss vorma



## Gonzo_nz (2. Mai 2015)

Moin. Kennt sich jemand an dem bzw mit dem Fluss vorma aus ? Was kann man da fangen? Braucht man eine angelerlaubnis ?


----------



## Gonzo_nz (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Fluss vorma*

Niemand ?


----------



## Dieter1952 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Fluss vorma*

_Viel mehr habe ich auch nicht, mehr kann ich Mitte Juli berichten. Verwandte besuchen + Angeln. _

http://www2.fiskeland.se/de/to-do/a258810/vorma/showdetails?page=4&filter=c=12634


----------



## Gonzo_nz (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der Fluss vorma*

Danke schön.


----------

